
Carnegie Mellon Bio-Inkjet Printer Creates Muscle and Bone - Flemlord
http://www.popularmechanics.com/blogs/science_news/4205063.html
======
pmichaud
Once this matures it'll be incredible. I spent my childhood having various
parts removed and replaced elsewhere on my body, to questionable effect. To be
able to grow custom parts at will is huge.

~~~
steveklabnik
Yeah. It's too bad this article is 3 years old, and while the tech has gotten
better since then, we're still not just printing livers instead of looking for
organ donors.

